# Automated font installation



## Zaine7673 (Dec 4, 2006)

Basically, I have a website using a few much needed and important fonts which everyone may not have. I've tried using Microsoft WEFT to embed the fonts but it only messes up the pages for some reason. The images, tables, fonts and everything becomes rearranged and put in wierd places which i did not choose. So I was wondering if there is any way of automatically installing the fonts onto the viewers pc via the webpage and ofcourse I will notify them of this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Zaine7673: You can do this via Javascript & CSS, please check these links:
http://www.netmechanic.com/news/vol3/css_no15.htm
http://www.ssi-developer.net/design/embed-font.shtml
http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/fonts.html (towards the end is a description)
Overview of links:
http://www.allgraphicdesign.com/downloadfonts/fontsarticles/embeddingfonts/csswebsitespages.html

I think you would like to make sure that it works in all browsers, so take the 'Portable Font Resources (.pfr)'-format.


----------



## Zaine7673 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've already tried embedding the fonts i need but it seems to move everything on the page. images, texts, tables... everything is rearranged. I'm not too good with all the html codes and stuff so i ouldnt actually figure out what was causing this. also, when i did try embedding the font actually didnt show up at all. it was there but the colour changed to black and my background being black made the font invisible.


I'm very annoyed at the whole thing. lol:upset:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I seem to recall a way of doing this, but I haven't seen it in many years. Now I just upload the font to my server and put a link to it, advising the visitor to download the font.


----------



## Zaine7673 (Dec 4, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I seem to recall a way of doing this, but I haven't seen it in many years. Now I just upload the font to my server and put a link to it, advising the visitor to download the font.


yeah thats what i decided to do.
Thanks guys
:wink:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

zaine, if you're using a font that isn't licensed for free distribution, be careful.


----------



## Zaine7673 (Dec 4, 2006)

v-six said:


> zaine, if you're using a font that isn't licensed for free distribution, be careful.


I'm not too sure if they are. I was able to download them for free so I guess they are.

The fonts:
- Manuscript
- Monotype corsiva
- Imprint MT Shadow



are they cool?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Monotype Corsiva isn't a freebie as far as I know, but if you got it free, it's probably not the actual Monotype font, just an imitation. In that case, I wouldn't worry about it. If the lawyers come your way, point the finger at the place you got it free from, and it's their problem :grin:


----------

